# Hello there :) New here!



## JustAddSparkles (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm a 21 year old mom who is working on getting back to ME-- and a big part of that is coming home to my makeup collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've always been obsessed with MAC and Sephora, but when I had my daughter, I set myself aside for a couple years and I'm ready to jump back in. 

I'm a firm believer in the a little bit of gloss can brighten your day theory, and though my collection is just what I'd call "cute" at the moment (nothing compared to what it was when I was in high school), it's growing. Daily....much to my partners discontent. 

My favorite brands are MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Smashbox, Korres, Dior, Chanel, Urban Decay and I'm DYING to try Laura Mercier. However, I'm currently on Project Ten Pan-- so I'll have to wait a little while to dive off the deep end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I blog. About children's clothing and makeup. Check them out if you'd like (www.rileycadance.blogspot.com & www.justaddsparkles21.blogspot.com) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking forward to diving into this lovely forum, and YES, I know how cheesy my username is. I was all deer in headlights-y when I had to pick it.


----------



## Purple (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## vintageroses (Apr 17, 2010)

hehes.


----------



## n_c (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## bluedevilkitty (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## JustAddSparkles (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you all


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see you around the forums!


----------

